# Genealogy



## debodun (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there ANY online resource that a person could do genealogy research for free? You have to pay to use Ancesty.com and I've tried other sites that say free genealogy, but they just refer you back to Ancestry.com.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

I have not tried this yet, saw it here before...>>Cindi's List<<


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2015)

If you have a LDS genealogy center in your area, you can use their computers and log in for free.  They'll help you, too.  You don't have to be Mormon to use the service and they only sometimes charge a tiny fee for making copies of stuff - 5 or 10 cents a page.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 2, 2015)

I asked this a few months ago on this forum and was directed to: https://familysearch.org/
I'm not sure if you have to open up your account first but I do know, it is free.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 2, 2015)

I use Google as my point of entry. Enter an ancestor's name and spouse name. In some ways it gets easier once you get back four or five generations because that 4great grandfather of yours probably has 500 descendants and some of them have done some genealogical research. Fortunately most of my ancestors are descendants of early American colonists.


----------



## Fern (Aug 2, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> I asked this a few months ago on this forum and was directed to: https://familysearch.org/
> I'm not sure if you have to open up your account first but I do know, it is free.


Familysearch is free & one of the best. No need to register, but it does open up more records without charge.


----------

